

Mathematics versus Computer Science - jmount
http://ninazumel.com/2013/06/26/mathematics-versus-computer-science/

======
e3pi
Euler back of beyond the frontier, and today:

Code conjectures. Run repeated simulations with new args, consistently returns
result. Explore nether reaches, too much quickens and unwinds for anything
else. Let the old gray academe grinders publish or perish proofs in far too
expensive journals.

Thank you Aaron for trying.

~~~
wetmore
What?

~~~
e3pi
Leonhard Euler's vast explosion of discovery took a Weirstrass et. al and
decades later to argue and eventually canonically prove his then, and still
wonderful results. He also of course in addition, published more with rigorous
proofs than anyone else, eventually with only one remarkable, then zero eye.
Today's computer assisted experimental mathematics enjoys a similar explosion,
too many questions everywhere, conjectures daily, wiling hours "What's
happening? What is all this?!(See: Wikipedia -Close Encounters of a Third Kind
(film))

All these piles of interesting rocks need theorems to build something useful
like a house, that's what merits publishing and sharing. Easier said then
done. But why print dross when you know something extraordinary in there is
struggling to come out and become known? So there's no hurry, we've got all
the time in the world.

